
82% of all wealth created in the last year went to the top 1% - mcone
https://www.oxfam.org/en/research/reward-work-not-wealth
======
poster123
If someone starts a new company and gets rich, the wealth did not "go" to him
-- he created it. On a more prosaic level, my investments in the stock market,
which did well last year, represent ownership in companies that employ people
and produce consumer goods. If the wealthy did not save and invest, there
would be more "equality", but society overall would be poorer.

